
Python 2.7 still reigns supreme in pip installs - williamstein
http://www.randalolson.com/2016/09/03/python-2-7-still-reigns-supreme-in-pip-installs/
======
tracker1
It's required for binary modules in node... not going anywhere for a while at
least. :-(

